# Bronze Tipplers



## RussianRoller (Mar 19, 2007)

*Hi everyone. I am 19, I live in Oregon. And desperately need some money, I have 8 show quality Bronze Tipplers, Very beautiful, and healthy. I am selling each 4 $25.00. All except 2 are 06 hatched birds, The guy that I bought them from bought them from New York, California, and elsewhere. If interested contact: [email protected] *


----------

